# N641 Norcold fridge, anyone have that model in there RV?



## TIM SPADE (Feb 20, 2016)

Me and a buddy are working on an RV doing some remodeling etc and we need some help wiring up a norcold fridge model N641. First let me say we have the fridge out of RV currently and the circuit board was gone from the fridge when we got RV and all the wires are just hanging loose. We ordered a new circuit board. (Norcold 628661 Refrigerator Relighter Circuit Control Module Board) The board has several electrical hookups and we are not sure which wires plug in where. We did figure out which wires go to the heating element for the fridge and we wired it up direct to 120 volt and it cools very well. There are 2 black wires coming from the heating element and those are the 2 that we hooked up to 120 volt. There is also a red wire coming from that area. There are 2 white wires coming from what looks like a possible thermostat or some sort of cut on and off device. Then there is a plug for the 120 volt electrical. Then a plug with several wires that is very obvious where it plugs in due to the shape of plug. I have pics of the wires and back of fridge and pics of the circuit board. There is a schematics on back of fridge that does not make any sense to us. Can anyone please help us out by drawing a diagram and maybe even sending some pics. Thanks.


----------



## vanole (Feb 21, 2016)

Ti


TIM SPADE said:


> Me and a buddy are working on an RV doing some remodeling etc and we need some help wiring up a norcold fridge model N641. First let me say we have the fridge out of RV currently and the circuit board was gone from the fridge when we got RV and all the wires are just hanging loose. We ordered a new circuit board. (Norcold 628661 Refrigerator Relighter Circuit Control Module Board) The board has several electrical hookups and we are not sure which wires plug in where. We did figure out which wires go to the heating element for the fridge and we wired it up direct to 120 volt and it cools very well. There are 2 black wires coming from the heating element and those are the 2 that we hooked up to 120 volt. There is also a red wire coming from that area. There are 2 white wires coming from what looks like a possible thermostat or some sort of cut on and off device. Then there is a plug for the 120 volt electrical. Then a plug with several wires that is very obvious where it plugs in due to the shape of plug. I have pics of the wires and back of fridge and pics of the circuit board. There is a schematics on back of fridge that does not make any sense to us. Can anyone please help us out by drawing a diagram and maybe even sending some pics. Thanks.


Tim,
Not sure you have manuals but Bryants Rv service documents page has all the manuals for that model on their website. Unfortunately I do not have that model in my RV so am of little help.


----------



## TIM SPADE (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

